# Which UK Natural BB federation to compete in?????????



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

As the title states. I'm looking pro's and con's for the best federation to join or compete in next year. I believe that some restrict you to only that federation and no other. What are their categories ie weight, height, age? Think that i'm now ready physically and mentally to have a go and see what happens from there. Any information and direction greatly appreciated, especially from any competitors in these UK federations.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

No natural feds in the uk restrict you that i know of mate.


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

So could compete irrespective of federation and choose throughout the season! Sounds ok, do you have any experience with any of these? If so who is the superior federation?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah you can compete in them all if you wish to they don't discriminate. Yes i have competed in them. There is not a superior fed. They all support each other.


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the sound of the fact that these guys support each other, but surely there is a rivalry! This would add to the competitive edge once you work out your affiliation. Have you competed across various federations or stuck with one?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

There is always a competitive edge of course. But it is good that people can move between feds. Keeps people on their toes. I have competed across the board.


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

How do they enforce the testing in these feds?

**** test/polygraph?

When/ how often they test?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

This is not my opinion, just what I have been told from others!

BNBF is very political, if you don't know certain people you won't place highly

UKDFBA is the most 'unnatural' tested fed.

Again, these are not my personal opionions.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

tomo8 said:


> How do they enforce the testing in these feds?
> 
> **** test/polygraph?
> 
> When/ how often they test?


They test the winner, that is all.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

They use urine and poly testing. It is not just the winner that is tested.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> This is not my opinion, just what I have been told from others!
> 
> BNBF is very political, if you don't know certain people you won't place highly
> 
> ...


Fair play @solidcecil There are a lot of stories about a lot of feds.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> They use urine and poly testing. It is not just the winner that is tested.


Which fed? Thought they definitely only urine tested the winner, maybe polygraph 2nd & 3rd?

Same test Simeon Panda passed no doubt :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

All the 3 feds test as far as i know.

No comment on the person mentioned.


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

BNBF sounds like a challenge in its own right. The proof is in the pudding i suppose, just need to on top form on the day and blow em away.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

All you can do mate is bring the best you can to the stage. You can't worry about what others may bring.


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

Dont mind being tested, as long as its all a level playing field thats what its about (fair competition).


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

Eye I like your train of thought, concentrate on my training and diet and smash it! Simples!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

The thing is that it is not just the feds being fair they can only do so much. It's about the other competitors being fair.


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

I think when it comes to that i would like to know i won fair and square, likewise the other competitors. I know there are cowboys troughout the sport coming in as novices when they've competed several times elsewhere. With the tested side of things there seems to be less clandestine goings on, or am I being blinkered??


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You are being blinkered mate. If people want to cheat then there is always a gamble. People have tried and got caught. But who knows how many haven't. If they choose to try and don't get caught, then to me that would be a very hollow experience.


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

Quite right! But as i said before, as long as i know im legit, that will give me greater pleasure in blowing them away. Im in the process of getting in touch with the Natural feds and then i'll make an educated decision where to go.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That was one of my best feelings. Beating another competitor I knew was using aas etc, and i was tested clean


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

I can imagine that feeling of being far superior, and natural to boot, cant teach that, well done mate....


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

*jay* said:


> I can imagine that feeling of being far superior, and natural to boot, cant teach that, well done mate....


Thanks mate  But i m not superior to anyone.


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

Just joined up on Natural Muscle. Seems to be a lot of natty knowledge there, and varying views on each Federation. What class did you compete in, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll see you on natural muscle then mate 

I competed in the masters class mate.


----------

